# Tecta



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anyone used tecta? I was on omeprazole for heartburn from an h pylori infection but I was retested and am no longer infected. I continued taking 20 mg of omperazole but it wasn't working. I stopped eating acid foods for a while and started feeling much better. Yesterday I went to a family function and ate a lot of triggering food. I've had heartburn all day. My GI dr said that I should take tecta if I get heartburn - should I take this or go back on omeprazole (Maybe 40 mg instead of 20) ? Are there any side effects, like diarrhea or constipation? How many days does it take to start working (omperazole took about 5 days to work for me ).


----------

